# Sealing up bbs rs question



## dmikucki (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey guys I'm about to put my rs back together and seal them up I was wondering what you guys do when seal the wheels do you a) put silicone on the barrel and then the mating faces of the lips and then one bead of silicone around the entire wheel or b) do you just put the bolts on normally and then use just one bead of silicone around the entire wheel? Lmk guys it would be appreciated


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

I never had RS' but I typically put the wheels together without a silicone between and only put it on to seal after assembly. I dont know what others do. Remember to tape it up before sealing, before it looks sloppy and gets all over the place. I also typically use pemex ultra black sealant.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Basically what BT12 said, assembly then run a bead on the seam. If you are sandwich mounting it will just require a larger bead. And yes to the tape, do it right :beer::beer:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

^ All this. And RS's are sandwich mount so just tape it and do a few passes of sealant and let them cure between applications. That should help.


----------



## dmikucki (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!!! Any recommendations on what silicone or rvt you guys use?


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

I use permatex ultra black. 
Permatex Ultra Black 24105 Maximum


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

I just used what ever oriely's carries. Never leaked. But prep is key. Make sure all the old silicon is off all mating faces :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

No sealant between the lip/face/barrel; just run a couple of beads in the barrel after it's been assembled.

We sell multi-piece wheel assembly sealant on our website: http://store.blackforestindustries.com/muwhasse.html
It's currently out of stock, but we plan to have more in soon.

The next best thing is GE Aluminum Silicone II for aluminum/metal. :thumbup:


----------



## Matt 337 (Apr 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The next best thing is GE Aluminum Silicone II for aluminum/metal. :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------

